# Braids for Hunter show.....??



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

yes they're fine & yes do her forelock like that aswell
rubber bands will be fine (they are over here so i'm sure they will be over there!)
looking good *thumbs up*


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yarn is best. Rubber bands can look tacky.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

We always use yarn, and if you do, try to find a color that matches your horse's hair. I can't tell from the pic you posted, but you also want to be sure the braids are on the right side, not the left.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. The only problem with the yarn is that i have none and the show is on Saturday...so i will try to make it look good with rubber bands! thanks again!!!

VB


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

PROBLEM!!!
my horse looks AWFUL (and by awful i mean HORRENDUS, TERRIBLE, JUST PLAIN BAD!!!!!!)with the forelock bun. Can i keep just her forelock loose? 
T.I.A.

VB


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

no, if you braid the mane, you have to braid the forelock, it will look worse and lazy if you don't. And I don't think bands look tacky at all


----------



## Saleenxx (Sep 22, 2009)

Stormy's right, it just looks bad if you only braid the mane. It's just easier if you do the normal french braid for the forelock...and bands are just fine to use too. I used them all the time and they looked just as good as braids with yarn.

Good luck at your show!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

all right thanks guys! i will try to take pics ofwhat her braids ended up looking like! lol Thanks!

VB


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

For hunters... those braids will be okay, but you ideally want flat braids for hunters, like so:









For a forelock braid, don't do a bun, do it flat, like so:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^^
problem. I dont know how to do those braids with rubber bands, and i have no yarn. Help????

VB


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i can do the forelock braid...its the hunter braids im confused about....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Go to your local Wal Mart or somewhere and get some yarn and practice! I love braiding though, so it's pretty easy for me... 
Here's a 2 minute forelock braid job with elastics:
















Do a french braid all the way down, then tuck the end under once, then fold the loop underneath so it's a neat little blob, and secure with elastic.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i just dont have enough time to do it with yarn...and we are so busy getting ready for the show, we cant go out and get yarn. the show is on saturday....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The hunter braids down the neck are a little more complex. What you do is you braid a piece of yarn into the braid (hold it on the outer edges first, and braid in). When you get to the bottom, use the yarn to tie the end off. Use a rug pull through the top of the braid, hook the yarn tie-off, and pull through till the bottom of the braid is touching the base of the neck. Use the ends of the yarn to loop around the braid, and tie off.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i still wont be able to do it but good vid. very informative.


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

question? *raises hand*
how in the world do they get braids so flat?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^^
SERIOUSLY!!! i wish i could!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

With yarn....


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

JustDressageIt Thanks for those videos and the information. I doubt I will ever need it but I was always VERY curious LOL....and I'm going to practice just because :wink::lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Heybird said:


> JustDressageIt Thanks for those videos and the information. I doubt I will ever need it but I was always VERY curious LOL....and I'm going to practice just because :wink::lol:


Poor Denny is going to have to put up with me poking and prodding his neck soon to practice that second video on the specific knots. Too bad his mane is crap:


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Awe poor Denny good thing he's so handsome anyways LOL!!!

I was trying to teach my husband to braid in general, for his horse Dallas. WOW :shock: Fun..... lol His ADD kicked in about half way through :lol:

Here is my boy adobe I'm excited to do *anything* with his mane and tail LOL they are so perty colored. :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*imagines pretty red yarn in Adobe's mane*

Oh, and thank you for the compliment!!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> *imagines pretty red yarn in Adobe's mane*
> 
> Oh, and thank you for the compliment!!


 I agree love the red up against him. I'm actually going to have all his gear be in Adobe Software colors. But I don't want to hijack this thread so I'll start a new topic lol Going to need help finding and figuring out what colors where. So he doesn't end up looking like rainbow brights horse. :lol: Incase I'm old and no one knows what I'm talking about:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

haha i was too lazy to put the braids in...darn!!!


----------

